# how do i make a hammmock?



## paul and shell (Aug 4, 2011)

hi, im new on here, but i was wondering if you can help me, i have two baby boy dumbos called phineas and ferb and i have a large cage for them with different levels and tubes etc, its a jenny cage but im from the uk so i dont know if you have them in the US. anyway. i wanted to make them some hammocks as they just snuggle in the corner of the cage. i have lots of fleece from baby blankets etc and thought i could untilise these. also any other ideas on how to jazz the cage up and make them comfy 
thanks! ;D


----------



## naricaution (Jul 31, 2011)

Hammocks are probably one of the easiest things to make for just a basic hammock. Just cut some fabric in whatever shape you want, as big as you want it and hook paperclips through the corners. However, there are several different hammock patterns I've seen if you have any sewing skills. also, you could take strips and hook them up as ramps or perhaps take some material and make strips out of it for nesting. Its all about how much time you want to put into it. 

Hope this was helpful...


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

Ratties definitely appreciate hammocks and other cage accessories of the like. You can make tons of different styles like pocket hammocks, corner lounges, cubes, and double deckers. This thread could help you out some: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,11101.0.html. I know that a good amount of people on here are great at making hammocks, so you can talk to them about it as well. 

Other pages:
http://www.rattycorner.com/funstuff/hammocks.shtml
http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm#hammocks
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-Rat-Hammock/


----------



## paul and shell (Aug 4, 2011)

my sewing skills are limited lol but i have already took your advise and cut some triangles out for corner hammocks, im going to get some paper clips tomorrow to put them up then these can tide them over while i try and make something better. x


----------



## naricaution (Jul 31, 2011)

Lots of people on rat forums seem to sell hammocks. Also, I've heard of a few no sewing patterns as well. I'm currently in the process of crocheting hammocks and houses myself but I just prefer crocheting over sewing. And I have more yarn then fabric.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I just cut a square of fleece and clip it on the top of their cage with office clips. No sewing needed. Works very well.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 11, 2011)

Ditto on the office clips, like these:
http://www.staples.com/Staples-Black-Metal-Binder-Clips-Bulk-Pack-Mini/product_566942

I also take sections of old pants legs or shirt sleeves, and hang them so that they can scoot inside or lounge on top.


----------

